# Former Horseshoe timeshare owners still waiting for proceeds from sale



## moonstone (Dec 17, 2021)

The former owners of the 2 Horseshoe timeshares,  Carriage Ridge and Carriage Ridge, are still waiting for their payout. 
'It’s a mess': Former Horseshoe timeshare owners still waiting for proceeds from sale - Orillia News (orilliamatters.com) 

~Diane


----------

